# Anyone else feel consumed every second?



## JenS (Jul 10, 2011)

Has anyone felt totally consumed by this dp feeling like every second of the day? I had to leave work today because I just feel so bad and disconnected like I don't even know who I am. I can barely concentrate on working and this feeling is with me all the time. I dread going to bed at night (plus not sleeping well), because I know the feeling will return. It's hard to be around people cuz they seem normal. It's almost painful to have thoughts? Can anyone relate. I hate to bitch and moan about the symptoms, but this thing is scary. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah unfortunately I can 100% on every level relate. Have the same feelings towards it too. It is scary. I dont let the fear take me even close to as far now but Its still rough like that.  I mean who wouldnt have the fear of not being here..and here not being here? Thats just the start. Im a bit better do to meds but other than that..wtf is goin on?...lol. sry I do laugh at me sometimes...have to. Also..its not complaining..its hard facts. I wish I had real answers. Really bothers me that after 16yrs I dont have any..just some coping and survival skills. Well best thoughts...and positive thoughts do help a lot. I know its hard to think in general let alone through the pain...but it cant be cured at this very moment so why not direct the observation of it to the observation of better thoughts or projects. No matter how small.

superunknown


----------



## JenS (Jul 10, 2011)

superunknown said:


> Yeah unfortunately I can 100% on every level relate. Have the same feelings towards it too. It is scary. I dont let the fear take me even close to as far now but Its still rough like that. I mean who wouldnt have the fear of not being here..and here not being here? Thats just the start. Im a bit better do to meds but other than that..wtf is goin on?...lol. sry I do laugh at me sometimes...have to. Also..its not complaining..its hard facts. I wish I had real answers. Really bothers me that after 16yrs I dont have any..just some coping and survival skills. Well best thoughts...and positive thoughts do help a lot. I know its hard to think in general let alone through the pain...but it cant be cured at this very moment so why not direct the observation of it to the observation of better thoughts or projects. No matter how small.
> 
> superunknown


Thanks - I like your positive last statement. Makes alot of sense.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I can definitely relate. I think those things were especially true for me when mine first started; it really felt like whoever I was talking to was both not real and going to figure out that I was crazy right away, then the underlying feeling that something was really wrong with me for thinking and feeling these things--not a fun combo. It seems like those feelings are getting better for me; I spend more time with friends than I did then, and am heading into a teaching job in the fall that is scary, but not too much so for me to do it.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jul 20, 2011)

> Has anyone felt totally consumed by this dp feeling like every second of the day? I had to leave work today because I just feel so bad and disconnected like I don't even know who I am. I can barely concentrate on working and this feeling is with me all the time. I dread going to bed at night (plus not sleeping well), because I know the feeling will return. It's hard to be around people cuz they seem normal. It's almost painful to have thoughts? Can anyone relate. I hate to bitch and moan about the symptoms, but this thing is scary. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


I feel for you. I dread going to bed too, I think I tend to feel just slightly better at night so the thought of waking up to the same old hell freaks me out. I haven't been able to go back to work and can't see myself ever going back to that job. In some ways I see it as a positve as I work in the mental health industy and maybe the stress has led to this breakdown i'm having? I have the hope know of changing careers and being a teacher of english as a second langauge but that seems pretty unnatainable at the moment!_It's almost painful to have thoughts_: Yes I have that too! it's like every moment is suffering. Pretty morbid and pessimistic I know but thats how it feels. I would take and kind of pysical pain over this any day!


----------



## Danny Depersonalized (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey again, Jen. I just noticed how truly similar our problems are since I read your symptoms.

I hope you get better, and don't let things get to you.


----------

